# Clavier et souris BT Apple [2]



## golf (26 Mars 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Clavier et souris BT Apple [1] !... ​


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir s'il existait un moyen pour que la souris soit détectée automatiquement lorsqu'on la remet en marche à l'aide du petit clapet situé sous la souris?

A chaque fois que je réouvre mon portable et que je rallume la souris, je dois passer par le trackpad et aller dans le menu bluetooth pour ensuite double cliquer sur le nom de ma souris pour qu'elle s'active. Ce n'est pas bien grave, mais si c'est possible je préfererais évidemment ne pas avoir à le faire...

Merci


----------



## pim (24 Avril 2005)

Normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'éteindre ta souris ! Elle se mets en veille toute seule... Maintenant, si tu l'éteint pour le transport, et que tu la rallume AVANT de sortir le portable de veille, ça marche ; d'ailleurs, si l'option "permettre la réactivation" est cochée dans "Préférences Systèmes", remettre en marche la souris provoque la sortie de veille du portable.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Normalement tu n'as pas besoin d'éteindre ta souris ! Elle se mets en veille toute seule...


C'est ce que je pensais aussi avant de lire de nombreux posts disant que même "en veille", la souris consommait tout de même un peu d'énergie, et à la vitesse où elle dévore les piles cette souris, je préfererais économiser au max...

Mais donc pour toi, une fois le portable fermé, la souris se met en veille automatiquement et ne consomme _(pratiquement)_ plus d'énergie? Si c'est le cas, c'est évidemment la solution qui me conviendrait le mieux...


----------



## golf (24 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> .. la souris se met en veille automatiquement et ne consomme _(pratiquement)_ plus d'énergie?


En veille, les accessoires BT consomme automatiquement de l'énergie car c'est le propre de ces technologies que scanner leur spectre radio pour connaître ce qui s'y passe !...

nb : l'un des objectifs de la norme qui est devenu BlueTooth 2 a justement été de réduire cette consommation de veille


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Avril 2005)

Ok, merci pour la précision  Bon mais au final, je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire pour que ma souris soit directement opérationnelle sans devoir passer par Bluetooth > Rechercher un appareil... etc. lorsque je la rallume. J'ai essayé en fermant l'écran de mon portable et en éteignant la souris après, et également le contraire. Dans les deux cas, ma souris n'est pas directement reconnue lorsque je réouvre l'écran de mon PowerBook, je dois systématiquement la réactiver, et à la longue c'est pesant... 

Comment faites-vous donc


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

Je suis désolé de revenir à la charge si vite, mais si certains d'entre vous ont une solution au problème, je leur serai gré de bien vouloir m'en informer car c'est pesant à la longue comme désagrément... d'autant plus que cette souris dévore les piles à une vitesse effrayante! Je finis par me demander si j'ai vraiment fais un bon achat en optant pour une souris Apple Wireless


----------



## marcax38 (25 Avril 2005)

comme changer les piles de la souris BT sans connecter une autre souris ou rebooter le mac


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Avril 2005)

marcax38 a dit:
			
		

> comme changer les piles de la souris BT sans connecter une autre souris ou rebooter le mac


 :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé de revenir à la charge si vite, mais si certains d'entre vous ont une solution au problème, je leur serai gré de bien vouloir m'en informer car c'est pesant à la longue comme désagrément... d'autant plus que cette souris dévore les piles à une vitesse effrayante! Je finis par me demander si j'ai vraiment fais un bon achat en optant pour une souris Apple Wireless



Salut... 

Moi aussi je coupe le soir pour économiser les piles... mais tu as plus de chance que moi d'avoir ncore le tracpad pour réactiver la souris... Parce que avec mon iMac... 

J'ai trouvé une astuce pour re-faire reconnaitre la souris bluetooth en la forçant à émettre... en fait, il suffit de garder cliquer la souris jusqu'à ce que l'icône bluetooth change pour indiquer que la souris est reconnue... ça dure en général quelques secondes...

Idem donc lorsqu'on change les piles... 


voiliiiiiiiiiii.....


----------



## vincmyl (25 Avril 2005)

Je fais exactement la meme manip et ca dure 5 secondes


----------



## NightWalker (25 Avril 2005)

Ouaippp... c'est à peu près le temps maximum que j'ai constaté chez moi....


----------



## marcax38 (26 Avril 2005)

ahhh, excellent ... j'essaye au prochain changement de piles de la souris. Merci


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (26 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Salut...


  



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je coupe le soir pour économiser les piles... mais tu as plus de chance que moi d'avoir ncore le tracpad pour réactiver la souris... Parce que avec mon iMac...


Ah ouais, chaud ça, t'as du bien rire au début... 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé une astuce pour re-faire reconnaitre la souris bluetooth en la forçant à émettre... en fait, il suffit de garder cliquer la souris jusqu'à ce que l'icône bluetooth change pour indiquer que la souris est reconnue... ça dure en général quelques secondes...


Mouais ben chez moi ça marche pas  

Qu'est-ce que tu fais exactement? Moi je réouvre le portable, je fais ensuite glisser le petit clapet sous la souris, et je clique enfin et reste appuyé plusieurs secondes, mais rien ne se passe, elle n'est pas automatiquement reconnue 

Peut-être que ce n'est pas la bonne marche à suivre je ne sais pas... En tout cas je trouve très bizarre qu'une souris Apple censée être parfaitement adaptée au Mac soit source de tant de complication, surtout pour n'être que reconnue lorsqu'on la rallume


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que tu fais exactement? Moi je réouvre le portable, je fais ensuite glisser le petit clapet sous la souris, et je clique enfin et reste appuyé plusieurs secondes, mais rien ne se passe, elle n'est pas automatiquement reconnue
> 
> Peut-être que ce n'est pas la bonne marche à suivre je ne sais pas... En tout cas je trouve très bizarre qu'une souris Apple censée être parfaitement adaptée au Mac soit source de tant de complication, surtout pour n'être que reconnue lorsqu'on la rallume





C'est exactement ça... je réveille mon iMac, une fois il est bien réveillé, j'ouvre le claper da ma souris... puis je clique et garde cliquer jusqu'à ce que l'icùone Bluetooth sur la barre de menu change. En fait, l'icône passe de "B" seulement en "B" avec je crois trois points au milieu...

Remarque c'est vrai que tu as un module Bluetooth interne, tandis que moi j'utilise un module externe... peut-être qu'il y a une option en plus ???

Je regarderai ce soir chez moi...


----------



## vincmyl (26 Avril 2005)

Je crois pas qu'il y ait une option en plus


----------



## NightWalker (26 Avril 2005)

Effectivement, je viens de vérifier et il n'y a pas d'options en plus... il suffit juste que le périphérique, en l'occurence la souris Apple, soit enregistré...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

Mouais ben je sais pas chez moi ça fonctionne pas en tout cas... 

Au fait, tu veux dire quoi exactement par "enregistré" ?


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2005)

Je pense qu'il faut ouvrir le clapet de la souris d'abord, avant de sortir le Mac de veille. Normalement le fait d'ouvrir le clapet de la souris réveille le Mac, en fait !

Sinon, moi je la laisse tout le temps allumée, et je ne trouve pas qu'elle consomme tant d'énergie que ça ! Je dois bien compter 2 ou 3 semaines entre chaque changement de piles... J'utilise des piles rechargeables au Ni-MH (dites "Métal Hydrure"), que l'on trouve dans n'importe quel supermarché. L'avantage de ces piles, c'est leur capacité, on trouve de plus en plus couramment des capacités qui dépassent 1600 mA.h, ce qui est énorme ! Offrez cela à votre souris Apple, elle le vaut bien ! (oubliez d'entrée les piles alcalines, technologiquement dépassées, aux capacités bien moindres !)

Très sympa aussi, aucune manip n'est nécessaire lors du changement de pile, il suffit d'ouvrir, changer, refermer, et hop en moins de 5 secondes, la souris est à nouveau opérationnelle.

Non sérieusement, c'est simple d'utilisation cette souris !

_Nota bene_ : je ne suis pas certain qu'avec un module bluetooth externe, certaines fonctionnalités comme la sortie de veille soient gérées ! En effet, en veille, les ports USB sont éteints...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas qu'elle consomme tant d'énergie que ça ! Je dois bien compter 2 ou 3 semaines entre chaque changement de piles...


... et tu trouves que ça ne consomme pas tant que ça toi?  :hein: 

Perso j'aimerais bien pouvoir tenir un mois quoi, parce que là en utilisation quotidienne je tiens 2 semaines


----------



## pim (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'aimerais bien pouvoir tenir un mois quoi, parce que là en utilisation quotidienne je tiens 2 semaines



C'est bien je trouve. Vu qu'il faut 2 heures pour recharger mes piles, ça laisse exactement 334 heures jusqu'au prochain changement...

Sérieusement, si tu fonctionne avec des piles jetables, y'a effectivement de quoi devenir chèvre ! Sur un an, 52 piles R6, bonjour le budget ! Donc avis aux futurs acheteurs de souris Bluetooth : pensez à rajouter 4 piles rechargeables Ni-MH.

Sinon, les souris compatibles Bluetooth 2 commencent à arriver... En attendant d'avoir le matériel compatible, je signale que l'on peut trouver 4 piles rechargeables 2100 mA.h avec un mini chargeur chez Mr. Bricolage - les moins exigeants se rabattrons sur ce que l'on peut trouver à Carrefour, Auchan ou Leclerc...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Avril 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> _Nota bene_ : je ne suis pas certain qu'avec un module bluetooth externe, certaines fonctionnalités comme la sortie de veille soient gérées ! En effet, en veille, les ports USB sont éteints...



Ben ça marche sur mon iMac, j'utilise un module Bluetooth USB compatible Win 9x/200x/XP et pas OS X... Quel fut ma surprise qu'il soit reconnu automatiquement par mon iMac sans ajout de driver... ça m'a coûté 22¤ chez "rueducommerce"



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu veux dire quoi exactement par "enregistré" ?



C'est dans les "Préférences Système - Bluetooth", onglet "Appareils"...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (27 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est dans les "Préférences Système - Bluetooth", onglet "Appareils"...


Ouais ben tout semble normal, j'y trouve ça:


*Jumelé : Oui*
*Favori : Oui*
*Connecté : Oui*


----------



## NightWalker (27 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben tout semble normal, j'y trouve ça:
> 
> 
> *Jumelé : Oui*
> ...



Bon ben c'est pareil chez moi... et je suppose que quand tu cliques sur l'icône Bluetooth, "Détectable" est coché aussi....

Comprends pas ton histoire... est-ce que ça fait pareil si ton PB se met en veille sans fermer l'écran... Sur mon iMac, le fait de garder cliquer la souris (après avoir ouvert le volet  ) au bout de quelques secondes la souris réveille mon iMac...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

'lu 

Je n'ai décidemment pas de chance avec ma souris BT  : Je viens de changer les piles (une fois encore...  ) et depuis, la souris ne réagit qu'aux clics et non aux mouvements! J'ai donc un pointeur immobile mais toujours prêt à cliquer... 
Je l'ai éteinte, rallumée, j'ai redémarré os x, rien n'y fait: le curseur ne bouge plus...
Auriez-vous une piste?
Est-il possible qu'elle soit "simplement" deffectueuse? Dans ce cas est-il possible généralement de demander un échange au magasin d'où le matériel provient (Cami en l'occurence) ?

Merci d'avance,
Ben (qui n'aime pas le trackpad...  )


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2005)

Hé ben mon pov ami, t'as vraiment pas de bol 

Normalement elle est encore sous garantie non ?  tu l'amène à la Camif et tu en profites pour la tester avec les PB/iMac G5 là bas. Comme ça si ça ne marche vraiment pas tu peux peut-être demander soit un échange, soit une réparation...

Amène ton PB aussi, on ne sait jamais, si elle remarcherait là bas


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Mai 2005)

Ok ben je passerai demain dans la matinée... en tout cas si je dois en racheter une, je ne pense pas rester fidèle à Apple mais plutôt me tourner vers Logitech


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2005)

Sur ce point je suis d'accord avec toi... elle n'est vraiment pas terrible du tout cette souris BT Apple.

Sinon, je lorgnais longtemps sur le MacMice qui a été testé dans les labos de MacGé. Et les commentaires sont plutôt bons. En tout cas elle a l'air meilleur que celle d'Apple. Tu peux la trouver ici (en bas de page)


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ...tu l'amène à la Camif...


Il a écrit Cami, pas Camif 
La Cami est un revendeur Apple en Belgique


----------



## NightWalker (25 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il a écrit Cami, pas Camif
> La Cami est un revendeur Apple en Belgique


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (2 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben mon pov ami, t'as vraiment pas de bol
> 
> Normalement elle est encore sous garantie non ?  tu l'amène à la Camif et tu en profites pour la tester avec les PB/iMac G5 là bas. Comme ça si ça ne marche vraiment pas tu peux peut-être demander soit un échange, soit une réparation...
> 
> Amène ton PB aussi, on ne sait jamais, si elle remarcherait là bas


 Alors voilà, plusieurs bonnes nouvelles étonnantes:
- Ma souris fonctionne à nouveau, j'ignore par quel miracle...
- Lorsque je la rallume, elle est détectée automatiquement au bout de quelques petites secondes...

C'est cool le matériel Apple, ça se répare tout seul :rateau:

Ah oui et aussi une petite chose: j'ai un nouveau tapis de souris depuis une petite heure là, et la différence de précision et de glisse par rapport à avant est absolument gigantesque 

Je suis donc aujourd'hui pleinement satisfait de cette souris, son seul problème reste évidemment son appétit gargantuesque pour les piles...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Juin 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Alors voilà, plusieurs bonnes nouvelles étonnantes:
> - Ma souris fonctionne à nouveau, j'ignore par quel miracle...
> - Lorsque je la rallume, elle est détectée automatiquement au bout de quelques petites secondes...
> 
> C'est cool le matériel Apple, ça se répare tout seul :rateau:



Méfies toi, bientôt elle va bouger toute seule... elle est vivante je te dis...   



			
				dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui et aussi une petite chose: j'ai un nouveau tapis de souris depuis une petite heure là, et la différence de précision et de glisse par rapport à avant est absolument gigantesque



Quel genre de tapis ???  parce que je ne vois pas le rapport avec le faisceau lumineux... ça m'intéresse ton expérience...

Thanx


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Juin 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de tapis ???  parce que je ne vois pas le rapport avec le faisceau lumineux...


Ben écoute je ne sais pas trop pourquoi mais je t'assure que ça n'a vraiment rien à voir... Il faut dire aussi que j'utilisais auparavant la souris directement sur ma table en bois qui est assez réfléchissante, ça marque probablement d'autant plus la différence...
Il s'agit d'un tapis à surface relativement rigide et surtout de couleur unie (noire de préférence, un vendeur Apple me l'a confirmé), un peu comme ce que fait fUnc en fait (la Rolls des mousepads selon moi, avec Steelpad également). Voilà je ne sais pas vraiment quoi te dire de plus, si ce n'est que cette souris semble vraiment apprécier tout particulièrement qu'on gâte son capteur qui semble ma foi bien capricieux...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Juin 2005)

Merci  je vais essayer avec des tapis mattes...


----------



## litle_big_one (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour all

J'ai un pb de comportement bizare de ma souris apple bluetooth.

Je déplace le curseur, par ex je clique sur l'icone safari du dock, safari se lance puis j'essaie d'aller dans les forums, le pointeur de la souris se repositionne sur l'icone de safari dans le dock.
Comportement identique pour d'autres actions, le curseur se balade (en général sur l'action précédente)

J'ai vérifié dans le préférences systeme, la souris est bien là et pour les piles, c'est tout vert.

Des idées

merci

bob


----------



## litle_big_one (5 Juin 2005)

Bon , je me repond à moi même  

Un redémarrage et plus de pb

Mais je reste a little frustré

bob


----------



## Mac Maniak (5 Août 2005)

Hello!
Y aurait il quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire pourquoi mon clavier et ma souris Apple sans fils se deconnectent souvent???

Precisions : lorsque je sors de veille mon Mac , tres souvent le clavier et la souris sont dans les choux!
D'autres fois , en pleine utilisation , la connetion se coupe ... et réapparait qqs secondes apres... ou bien plus du tout!!

Help cela me gonfle!!

ma connection se fait par une clef usb Comet Labs qui semble pourtant fonctionner normalement ....

Si j'etais sûr , je serais pret a racheter une clef D-Link (preconisée par Apple...)

QQ'un a t il eu ce genre de bugs svp?


----------



## Mac Maniak (5 Août 2005)

Hello!
Y aurait il quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire pourquoi mon clavier et ma souris Apple sans fils se deconnectent souvent???

Precisions : lorsque je sors de veille mon Mac , tres souvent le clavier et la souris sont dans les choux!
D'autres fois , en pleine utilisation , la connetion se coupe ... et réapparait qqs secondes apres... ou bien plus du tout!!

Help cela me gonfle!!

ma connection se fait par une clef usb Comet Labs qui semble pourtant fonctionner normalement ....

Si j'etais sûr , je serais pret a racheter une clef D-Link (preconisée par Apple...)

QQ'un a t il eu ce genre de bugs svp?


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Août 2005)

Je te conseille vivement de faire les mises a jour bluetooth si ton dongle BT est interne.

Sinon re-jumelle tes appareils. Je te conseillerais de faire le reset SMU pour que tout refonctionne (tout debrancher, y compris l'alimentation du mac pendant une periode d'une minute, tout reconnecter, redemarrer) normalement ca fait vite disparaitre le probleme


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

Ma première clé usb bluetooth était uine CometLab et j'avais ce même souci. Depuis j'ai racheté une DLink (celle préconisée par Apple), je lui ai appliqué la mise à jour de Firmware diffusée par Apple, et je n'ai plus aucun souci!

De plus avec cette DLink mise à jour, je peux même redémarrer sous MacOS 9 (mon iMac G4 sait booter sous OS9) et clavier et souris Bluetooth fonctionnent! (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec la CometLab)


----------



## Mac Maniak (5 Août 2005)

...je vais tenter un reset....
(cela dit, j' avais deja fait cela pour un autre pépin - conflict iSight et HD Firewire- cela diminue les problemes....mais n'a pas vraiment résolu ce probleme-ci... j'ai carrement dû brancher l'iSight au dos du HD EXterne!)  :mouais: 

En ce qui concerne la clef D-Link.... C'est sûr aucun probleme !!?
Y en aurait il d'autres prêt a temoigner??


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2005)

Mac Maniak a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne la clef D-Link.... C'est sûr aucun probleme !!?
> Y en aurait il d'autres prêt a temoigner??


 
GARANTI!


----------



## Mac Maniak (17 Août 2005)

Hello EveryBody!!


...je confirme donc , a reception Du dongle D-Link 120 :
- Tout marche (pour l'instant ...) Nickel!! ... chrome même!

...fini les deconnections!
...réactivation eclair apres la mise en veille!
- mise a jour suivie via le site Apple!

...

Certes sur Mac , nous sommes souvent obligés (ou conseillés simplement...) par Apple d'utiliser tel ou tel matériel...
...mais plus le temps passe , plus je comprends pourkoi!!
Plus fiable ! plus sûr! Firmwares dispo!  (pas tres chere -> 29¤ la DLink ...alors que mon ancien Dongle Comets Lab offert a l'achat du Mac coûtait 53¤)

Bref le Bluetooth fonctionne enfin parfaitement avec ce Dongle DLink!!

...euh ..
...youpi!

...Mazeltov!!
 :love:


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2005)

Heureux que tout fonctionne.

Et merci de nous avoir apporté la conclusion
(trop de questions arrivent sur ces forums auxquelles on donne des réponses ou des pistes de résolutions, et dont ne sait ensuite jamais ce qu'il en est advenu)


----------



## letolivier (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour.
Voici mon premier post et desolé si le sujet a deja ete abordé mais, j'ai eu, je le reconnais, la flemme de tout lire...
Je suis globalement un utilisateur comblé par le materiel apple, et suis le premier a defendre la marque à la pomme. Mais à j'ai quand meme un coup de gueule. Je passerais sur le bruit d'F16 que fait mon imac pour en venir directement à la source de mon agacement (et qui provoque toute les semaines des cris primaires de ma part) : les superbes souris et clavier apple wireless.
En effet, les piles de ma souris se vident globalement en 3 a 8 jours (selon que je mets des piles rechargeables ou des piles ultra cher type Duracell), quand au clavier, les dernières ont fait a peine 1 mois !... 
J'ai effectivement une utilisation intensive de mon mac, et il peut parfois etre allumé 10 a 12h par jours. Mais n'est-ce quand meme pas du foutage de gueule ??...
J'aimerais savoir si je suis le seul dans ce cas là, et espere avoir des astuces eventuelles. Parce que je viens de ressortir mon vieux clavier de G3 et je pense que ma souris risque de voler sous peu...


----------



## Avril-VII (28 Août 2005)

Bonsoir !
Tout dabord, je te souhaite la bienvenue sur macG !

Tu peux utiliser la fonction recherche qui se trouve dans la barre qui contient tableau de bord, galerie... 
Car, tu ne semble pas être le seul à décrire ce désagrément 


J'éspère avoir été utile

A+
Avril.


----------



## letolivier (28 Août 2005)

Hello Avril VII
Je vais me lancer dans cette recherche ! 
Merci pour le tuyau ;-)
++


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2005)

la puissante d'une pile est toujours noté en mah (milliampère par heure) plus c'est important plus l'autonomie sera longue, pense aux piles rechargeable


----------



## bertrand b. (29 Août 2005)

La souris sans fil Apple me pose pas mal de pb. Dès que je change de piles, j'ai un mal de chien à la remettre en service. Souvent le clic fonctionne mais le laser est off et donc le pointeur ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant si je fais le changement avec les prefs systèmes ouvertes à la page BT, je vois bien la souris disparaitre puis revenir à la mise sous tension.
Mon pb c'est que je n'ai pas de jeu de piles complétement neuve sous la main pour tester, pensez vous que ca puisse être ca (celle que j'ai sont à 2 crans sur 5).

Question subsidiair : à quoi sert le commutateur +/- dans le logement des piles ?

Merci

B.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2005)

bon lors le plus simple; le commutateur +/- sert à rendre le clic plus ou moins dur (certains préfèrent un clic ferme, d'autre un clic plus mou)

Maintenant au changement de piles, il faut un certain temps pour que le Mac se rejumèle avec la souris et qu'on récupère le mouvement du curseur.... ca peut prendre une dizaine de secondes. C'est tout à fait normal.


----------



## bertrand b. (29 Août 2005)

Ahh cool pour le clic 
Moi je récupère bien le clic après une dizaine de seconde, mais pas moyen d'avoir le déplacement du curseu. Le laser ne s'allume plus d'ailleurs. Je suis en train de charger à bloc des batteries histoire de voir si c'ests la même chose ... 

Merci 

B.


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2005)

Si le laser ne s'allume plus, il y a sans doute un souci électrique.... 
La trappe en dessous est-elle bien ouverte (elle fait interrupteur)?
Les piles sont-elles bien mises dans le bon sens (les 2 dans le même sens)?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2005)

Bizarre quand meme moi j'ai jamais eut de souci


----------



## hunjord (29 Août 2005)

je tiens à dire que pour ma part, le clavier, des fois, met une minute à se connecter....Peut être que le bluetooth à pas de mal en séquence de connection...


----------



## lilimac54 (2 Septembre 2005)

problème avec ma sourie MAc bluetooth 
elle est tombée, elle clique mais le pointeur ne glisse plus 
si quelqu'un en a déjà démonté????
une petite expliquation????
merci


----------



## lilimac54 (3 Septembre 2005)

merci golf pour avoir déplacé ce message !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Septembre 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> problème avec ma sourie MAc bluetooth
> elle est tombée, elle clique mais le pointeur ne glisse plus
> si quelqu'un en a déjà démonté????
> une petite expliquation????
> merci


J'ai eu exactement le même problème sans qu'elle ne tombe... Y'a rien à faire, hormis son design exceptionnel, cette souris est sans conteste la pire que j'ai pu essayer


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu exactement le même problème sans qu'elle ne tombe... Y'a rien à faire, hormis son design exceptionnel, cette souris est sans conteste la pire que j'ai pu essayer


----------



## manufon91 (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

Mon problème est le suivant: je possède une clavier bluetooth Apple.Ce matin, il ne fonctionnait plus alors je l'ai désinstallé.Maintenant que je veux le réinstaller, quand j'arrive au moment où l'on doit taper un code de jumelage,cela ne marche pas. Je tape le code mais rien ne se passe et ca me met que le jumelage a échoué.Je ne peux donc pas me servir du clavier bluetooth. j'ai donc ressorti le clavier filaire.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ça serait gentil.

Merci


----------



## juanpablo (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour

J'ai un imac G5 et je viens d'acheter un clavier sans fil. En voulant l'installer, je n'ai pas accès à l'option bluetooth, est-ce normal?


----------



## vincmyl (19 Septembre 2005)

Tu es sur d'avoir l'option Bluetooth


----------



## Apca (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour, et bienvenu  

Quands tu clique dans le menu "pomme" en haut à gauche, ensuite dans "A propos de ce mac" puis dans "Plus d'infos..." 

Tu verra une endroit "bluetooth" dans la colonne de gauche.  :sleep: 

Quands tu clique dessus il te donne quoi comme informations ?


----------



## juanpablo (19 Septembre 2005)

je ne l'ai pas, ca veut dire que j'ai pas bluetooth? je croyais que c'était sur tous les imac G5


----------



## MortyBlake (19 Septembre 2005)

juanpablo a dit:
			
		

> je ne l'ai pas, ca veut dire que j'ai pas bluetooth? je croyais que c'était sur tous les imac G5



Vas dans préférence système /bluetooth et tu trouveras les réglages. Il faut ensuite que tu synchronises ton clavier


----------



## golf (19 Septembre 2005)

On commence par là déjà  :rateau: 



			
				Apca a dit:
			
		

> Quands tu clique dans le menu "pomme" en haut à gauche, ensuite dans "A propos de ce mac" puis dans "Plus d'infos..."
> 
> Tu verra un endroit "bluetooth" dans la colonne de gauche.  :sleep:
> 
> Quands tu clique dessus il te donne quoi comme informations ?


----------



## r e m y (20 Septembre 2005)

Ensuite s''il s'avère que ton iMac ne dispoase pas du Bluetooth intégré, tu peux aller faire un tour ici:
http://www.tcsmacs.net/bluetooth.html

tu y trouveras tout le nécessaire pour faire l'ajout toi même


----------



## AroundTheWorld (24 Septembre 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> Ahh cool pour le clic
> Moi je récupère bien le clic après une dizaine de seconde, mais pas moyen d'avoir le déplacement du curseu. Le laser ne s'allume plus d'ailleurs. Je suis en train de charger à bloc des batteries histoire de voir si c'ests la même chose ...
> 
> Merci
> ...



J'ai exactement le même probleme avec mes 2 souries Apple,c'est arrivé le jour ou j'ai changé les piles, as tu trouvé une solution?


----------



## NightWalker (24 Septembre 2005)

Quand ça m'arrive, j'éteins et rallume la souris, puis tout en gardant la souris cliquée je la déplace.


----------



## pim (1 Octobre 2005)

Si vous vous souvenez bien, j'étais chaud partisan de la souris Apple dès le début de ce fil. Maintenant attendez de lire la suite.

Il se trouve que depuis hier, suite à un changement de piles tout à fait ordinaire, je me retrouve avec le même problème que plusieurs d'entre vous ici, à savoir je peux cliquer, mais je ne peux pas déplacer le pointeur de la souris. Grosse déception, je veux conserver l'antique souris Apple un bouton moi !



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Quand ça m'arrive, j'éteins et rallume la souris, puis tout en gardant la souris cliquée je la déplace.



J'ai essayé ça, pendant au moins 1 minute, en vain.

Comme quelqu'un parlait de l'influence de la charge des piles, j'ai changé les piles une seconde fois, par des "toutes chaudes" justes sorties du chargeur, et là ça marche !

Au passage, j'ai remarqué que l'indicateur d'état Bluetooth de la barre des menus n'arrêtait pas de disparaître tout seul, puis de réapparaître quelques heures plus tard.

*Conclusion* : en cas de problèmes avec la souris Apple, faire les choses suivantes :


Changer les piles pour des piles neuves, de façon à avoir au moins 4 barres vertes dans l'indicateur de piles dans "Clavier et souris", onglet "Bluetooth" des Préférences Système ;
Faire en sorte de cocher de la même façon "Afficher l'état Bluetooth dans la barre des menus" autant sous "Clavier et souris", onglet "Bluetooth", que sous "Bluetooth", onglet "Réglages", car si c'est coché d'un côté et décoché de l'autre, l'état de la barre des menus disparaît et apparaît tout seul de façon erratique !
Ajouter la souris aux favoris sous "Bluetooth", onglet "Appareils", je ne sais pas ce que cela fait exactement mais bon ça ne mange pas de fromage... Euh de pain, même si les souris mangent du fromage !
Se procurer un véritable tapis de souris, spécial souris "optique", cela aidera le pointeur Laser


----------



## Sarkis (6 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Voici mon problème ;
Il y a quelques mois (pour être précis, en décembre dernier), j'ai souhaité transformer mon clavier et ma souris filaires en sans fil bluetooth. J'ai acheté une clé bluetooth Com One - Bluetooth Classe 2 (Noir), une souris Macally Bluetooth (BTMouseJr), ainsi qu'un clavier Apple Wireless Bluetooth.

J'avais installé tous les éléments avec succès et sans diffultés. Il y a trois jours, comme d'habitude j'éteinds mon mac, ainsi que mon clavier qui fonctionnait très bien. Le ledemain, lorsque j'ai allumé mon clavier, il ne fonctionnait plus. J'en ai déduis alors que les piles étaient HS. J'en ai mis des neuves et depuis, j'ai fait toutes les manip impossibles et inimaginables (options détectable, échange de fichiers Bluetooth, etc... etc...), rien à faire, mon clavier n'est plus détecté par mon Mac, alors que ma souris elle l'est.

Est-ce qu'il y a une manip particulière à faire, que j'ignore ? Pouvez-vous m'aider à ce sujet si vous avez connu le même problème ou ressemblant ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## pim (7 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

Tu es certain que les piles que tu as mis dans le clavier sont parfaitement neuves ? J'ai eut des problèmes avec des piles rechargeables "qui avait fait leur temps"...

Vérifie aussi les faux contact, ou encore la possible oxydation des contacts.

Sous les Préférences Systèmes, case Bluetooth, ton clavier est classé dans les favoris ou pas ?

Moi personnellement je ne l'éteins jamais, il se mets en veille tout seul, et lorsque le Mac ne détecte pas de clavier au démarrage, il m'ouvre l'assistant Bluetooth...


----------



## hippo sulfite (7 Octobre 2005)

J'ai, personnellement, eu des problèmes de détection aléatoire du clavier causés par une incompatibilité avec d'autres périphériques USB. En particulier un scanner CANON.


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2005)

Ma première clé bluetooth était une CometLabs, je n'ai eu que des soucis avec (dont la perte de reconnaissance de certains périphériques de façon aléatoire)

Puis je suis passé à la clé recommandée par Apple (Dlink DBT120) à laquelle j'ai appliqué la mise à jour de Firmware fournie par Apple.

Depuis TOUT fonctionne sans souci


----------



## Sarkis (7 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Avant tout, je vous remercie de m'avoir répondu.

Oui Pim, j'ai bien inseré des piles neuves. Je les ai inserés dès que j'ai déballé les piles. Avant que les piles soient HS, en effet, mon clavier était dans les favoris. Lorsque j'ai réessayé avec des piles neuves, dans les préférences système j'ai supprimé le clavier et la souris. Depuis, mon Mac reconnait la souris, mais plus du tout mon clavier.

Mleroux, même si ce n'est pas le même type d'apareil, explique-moi par quelles manip tu es parvenu à faire reconnaitre ton imprimente ?

Remy, je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Cependant, je trouve scandaleux que l'on achète un produit (en l'occurence ma clé Bluetooth Com One - Bluetooth Classe 2), où sur l'emballage est bien spécifié compatible Mac OS X, et au résultat qu'on passe du temps et de l'énérgie sans trouver une solution.
J'espère que cette hypothèse cela ne fera pas parti, car là je pète un plomb et je fais un scandal chez mon revendeur, ainsi que chez le fabricant Com One.
Si c'est le cas, Apple aussi aurait un grand rôle à jouer. Pourquoi Apple ne previent pas ses clients en disant qu'il faut à tout prix acheter une clé Bluetooth Dlink DBT120, sinon avec d'autres produits les clients risquent d'avoir des incompatibilités avec leur ordis.

En tout cas merci encore, continuez à me donner vos avis. Parfois on avance mieux à plusieur.


----------



## iDiot (7 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ma première clé bluetooth était une CometLabs, je n'ai eu que des soucis avec (dont la perte de reconnaissance de certains périphériques de façon aléatoire)
> 
> Puis je suis passé à la clé recommandée par Apple (Dlink DBT120) à laquelle j'ai appliqué la mise à jour de Firmware fournie par Apple.
> 
> Depuis TOUT fonctionne sans souci



Je confirme


----------



## pim (7 Octobre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> [...] la mise à jour de Firmware fournie par Apple.



Es-tu aussi sûr d'avoir fait cette mise à jour ?


----------



## Sarkis (7 Octobre 2005)

Oui, j'ai en effet, dowloadé cette mise à jour. Lorsque je la lance, elle ne trouve rien à mettre à jour. J'ai certainement dû déjà faire cette mise à jour, il y a longtemps. C'est le genres de choses auquelles je pense en premier ;o)


----------



## r e m y (7 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Es-tu aussi sûr d'avoir fait cette mise à jour ?


Attention cette mise à jour de doit être appliquée qu'aux modules bluetooth internes ou aux clés DLink dbt120

En forçant la mise à jour sur un autre modèle de clé Bluetooth, le résultat est généralement une destruction de la clé qui est bonne à mettre à la poubelle.


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie aussi les faux contact, ou encore la possible oxydation des contacts.


Perso ... j'ai eu pas mal d'ennui avec l'interrupteur situé prêt du compartiment batterie 
Après plusieurs "glissés/glissés" et un peu de perlin pinpin tout est rentré dans l'ordre

A essayer en tout cas


----------



## Sarkis (7 Octobre 2005)

Salut Remy, je prends en considération ce que tu me dis. Cependant, si ma clé est à mettre à la poubelle, explique-moi alors comment ma souris fonctionne encore ?... Elle aussi est détecté par la même clé bluetooth. Et puis, après avoir fait la mise à jour, mon clavier fonctionnait encore.
Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?...  

Quand à jo_6466, ce qu'il me dit est bien probable (parfois il suffit de pas grand chose pour qu'elle se transforme en montagne). En tout cas je vais essayé de titiller l'interrupteur, mais avant jo_6466, j'aimerais que tu me dises par quelle manip tu es arrivé à passer le signal de ce p.... de clavier. La vie d'un Mac ne tient qu'à un sans fil. GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

Sarkis a dit:
			
		

> mais avant jo_6466, j'aimerais que tu me dises par quelle manip tu es arrivé à passer le signal de ce p.... de clavier. La vie d'un Mac ne tient qu'à un sans fil. GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!


"tu es arrivé à passer le signal" ......  pas compris Sarkis excuse-moi


----------



## Sarkis (8 Octobre 2005)

Bon les gars, après toutes les tentatives, après des heures interminables de titillements sur l'interrupteur de mon joli clavier tout immaculé, je n'ai toujours pas de détection de ce bel objet nommé *Apple Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard*

C'est toujours status quo. Si je ne trouve aucune solution, je ne sais pas quoi en faire de mon clavier. Le contempler en l'encadrant sur le mur de mon salon ? Puisqu'il ne servira qu'à ça. Pourquoi pas, je vais peut-être me convertir dans l'art moderne. Le père Wharol est bien arrivé pourquoi pas moi ?.... C'est exactement pareil que quand tu dois couper ta viande et ton couteau n'arrive pas à la couper. Dites moi à quoi sert un couteau qui ne coupe pas ?...(évidemment on peut blesser, mais c'est hors sujet) Dites moi à quoi sert un clavier qui ne fonctionne pas ?... Voici un problème existentiel pour un clavier.

Maintenant que j'ai eu mon p'tit quart d'heure de délire, je pense que je dois le rammener à la FNAC (là où j'ai acheté mon clavier). Il est toujours sous garanti je crois. Mais, savoir si ça vient du clavier ou bien d'autre chose ?...

J'espère finalement que vous vous amusez autant que moi. Après tout, ce n'est pas si grave que ça.


----------



## pim (8 Octobre 2005)

Dommage d'abandonner si proche du but.

&#192; faire : revends ta cl&#233; USB sur ebay, ach&#232;tes-toi la cl&#233; recommand&#233; par Apple.

&#192; ne pas faire : se faire hara-kiri avec le clavier sous pr&#233;texte qu'il ne coupe pas la viande.

Oups j'ai m&#233;lang&#233; un peu l&#224; :rateau:


----------



## Sarkis (8 Octobre 2005)

Salut et je vois que nous sommes sur la même longuer d'onde. Il faut prendre les choses avec humour, ça aide.

Non, je ne veux pas abandonner. Seulement je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire d'autres ?... 

Si vous avez des solutions que je n'ai pas testé, elles sont toujours bienvenue.


Voici la liste de ce qui n'a pas marché ;
Jetter les préférences Bluetooth
Titiller l'interrupteur
Changer de place les piles neuves et refermer (j'ai aussi testé sans refermer)
Toutes les options dans le préférence Bluetooth

...j'en ai tellement fait que j'en oublie. C'est pour ça à force je commence à avoir les dents bleues


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Avant de jeter ta cl&#233; actuelle et de racheter celle recommand&#233;e par Apple, tu peux toujours lire le fil consacr&#233; aux probl&#232;mes avec le mat&#233;riel Wireless de la pomme, cela te permettra c'est certain de te sentir moins seul :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=94514


----------



## Sarkis (11 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je tiens à remercier vous tous qui m'avez répondu et partager mon p'tit soucis.
Pour info, j'ai commandé la clé BT Apple sur Apple Store. Je pense la recevoir demain ou après demain au plus tard. je serai alors fixé sur le disfonctionnement de BT, soit ce sera à cause du clavier, soit à cause de la clé. Je vous tiendrai au courant n'importe comment si ce topic est toujours actif, sinon j'en créerai un autre.

Vous êtes chic et sympa les gars....

@ Bientôt


----------



## Sarkis (12 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Comme je suis quelqu'un qui tient ses promesses, je vous informe que j'ai bien reçu ma clé BT Apple, et mon clavier n'est toujours pas détecté, alors que ma souris elle l'est.

Je vais donc ammener mon clavier en réparation puisqu'il est encore sous garanti.

Voilà la fin de cette histoire...

...en espérant qu'il n'y aura pas des semblables.

C'était un plaisir de partager avec vous des opignons pour aller de l'avant.

Sarkis


----------



## Mathoov (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Savez-vous à quoi sert le petit bouton (+ -) à coté du compartiment des piles sur la souris BT Apple ?
Merci d'avance  
A+


----------



## hippo sulfite (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


> Savez-vous à quoi sert le petit bouton (+ -) à coté du compartiment des piles sur la souris BT Apple ?
> Merci d'avance



Comme c'est écrit dans la documentation, une fois, à régler la tension du click (plus ou moins dur).


----------



## Mathoov (5 Novembre 2005)

mleroux a dit:
			
		

> Comme c'est écrit dans la documentation, une fois, à régler la tension du click (plus ou moins dur).



Merci beaucoup (je n'avais pas la documentation car je l'ai achetée d'occasion, et elle n'est pas sur le site d'Apple, voilà pourquoi j'ai posé la question ici ) !


----------



## lebzam (21 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,
le clavier bluetooth du nouvel iMac, acquis par un proche ya trois semaines, dérape depuis hier....
peu importe la lettre que l'on veut taper, dès qu'on frappe une touche la lettre s'inscrit à l'infini (oui! il faut forcer à quitter sinon ça dure, dureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee) et ça dans n'importe quelle appli, même dans les pref clavier-souris...
sans doute un probleme du clavier lui-même (les piles du clavier et de la souris ont été changées), un faux contact sur les touches peut-être...
quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce blème avec un clavier bluetooth ?

merci de l'attention


----------



## the-monk (21 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, est ce que le clavier s'est pris un liquide quelquonque (eau, coca, spiritueux...), ça pourrait expliquer un faux contact.
sur un pc, j'aurai penser à un virus, mais c'est plutot rare sur mac.


----------



## lebzam (21 Décembre 2005)

non, non, pas de liquide renversé...
pas de virus non plus puisque pas raccordé à internet

cette personne de 70 ans découvre le iMac avec bonheur s'éclate sur iMovie et iDvd (il a peiné à s'en dégouter près de dix ans sur un PC bas de gamme) et je suis très ennuyé qu'il rencontre un problème aussi subit et étonnant, auquel je ne sais quoi répondre...


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 
Appellez AppleCare, ils vous renverront un clavier neuf avec une étiquette affranchie pour le retour du défectueux.

Edit : sinon, je pense à une option du panneau de preferences systeme qui concerne la vitesse de répétition des touches.


----------



## the-monk (21 Décembre 2005)

truc tout bete, t'a essayé de branché un autre clavier et/ou de tester ce clavier sur un autre mac, pour déterminer qui du mac ou du clavier est la cause de tout ces maux.



oula faut que je dorme moi, je commence à écrire un peu trop bien


----------



## lebzam (21 Décembre 2005)

il a déjà ausculté les prefs clavier-souris sans résultats

Je vais me résoudre à lui conseiller Apple care sans doute...

la procédure à suivre est bien la suivante:
-1- téléphoner au 08 00 97 02 29 (service client)
-2-recevoir le nouveau produit
-3- renvoyer le produit défectueux?

merci


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Décembre 2005)

lebzam a dit:
			
		

> il a déjà ausculté les prefs clavier-souris sans résultats
> 
> Je vais me résoudre à lui conseiller Apple care sans doute...
> 
> ...


C'est ça sauf le telephone....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si votre produit est encore couvert par la garantie complémentaire de 90 Jours ou si votre produit est couvert par un AppleCare Protection Plan, veuillez appeler le *0825 888 024*.  Ce support téléphonique est disponible du lundi au vendredi de 8h00 à 19h45 et le samedi de 10h00 à 17h45.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [cedric_2b] (21 Décembre 2005)

Salut, j'ai eu ce probleme sur un clavier avec fil, pendant une soirée avec des pote, le bol de glaçons (eaux glacé) a fini sur le clavier, j'ai eu un reflex (même si j'étais plus claire  ) pour essayer de la secher au mieux. Ensuite 1 semaine de lettre infiniiiiiiiiiii , pis il a reprit le cour de sa vie, en forme depuis  . donc je pencherai pour un soucy de liquide comme la dis "the-monk" mais si tu est sure que n'y a pas eu d'accident ...


----------



## lebzam (21 Décembre 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> truc tout bete, t'a essayé de branché un autre clavier et/ou de tester ce clavier sur un autre mac, pour déterminer qui du mac ou du clavier est la cause de tout ces maux.



l'a pas d'autre clavier ou d'autre mac pour tester

je le vois début de semaine et ferai le test

merci


----------



## Major Tom (21 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être serait-ce une attaque subite du syndrome Alzheimer ?


----------



## leeloodallas (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous
j'ai justement un problème de liquide avec le clavier flambant neuf de mon iMac G5! Du liquide s'est répandu par dessus (bière, jus ...???) et depuis plusieurs touches ne fonctionnent plus du tout! J'ai essayé le séchoir mais rien n'y fait.
Est-ce un faux contact ou bien les circuits sont-ils foutus? Connaissez-vous un moyen de réparer ça ou bien faut-il acheter un nouveau clavier?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lebzam (26 Décembre 2005)

Major Tom a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être serait-ce une attaque subite du syndrome Alzheimer ?



Ben c un truc  qui arrive aux vieilles choses ça  Alzheimachin, alors que ce clav etait tout nouveau né!  

un mot pour finir

le vieillard sénile a téléphoné à applecare le jeudi 14h.... livraison à domicile du clavier le vendredi 16h à rennes!!!
il n'en revient pas et moi-même suis èpatè sachant que la promptitude n'est pas tjrs de mise chez apple

merci donc du conseil
joyeux noêl et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année!!!

ps: ai-je dit que de plus il ne pouvait plus rentrer son MdP au boot !  plus de clavier = plus d'ordi!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2005)

hello !

j'ai eu pour noel la souris Apple Wireless Mouse et je n'arrive pas à l'utiliser ! quand je fais Configurer un appareil bluetooth, puis Souris, il me détecte bien "Apple Wireless Mouse", mais lorsque je clique sur Continuer, rien ne se passe !!!

de plus, quand je vais dans Préférences Systèmes, clavier et Souris, j'ai une fenêtre blanche qui s'affiche !!!! aucune option...

help! 
merci


----------



## idris (1 Janvier 2006)

salut

en fait moi j'ai la meme souris avec un powerbook G4 jamais de prob mais cela peut arriver quand les piles sont faibles par contre l'ecran blanc c'est bizarre a mon avis dans ce cas il faut voir le systeme si il ya des chauses que tu as bidouiller avant de toucher il faut peut etre attendre qu'un menbre plus ancien que moi te donne des indics 


salut


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2006)

ok merci de ta réponse


----------



## charliegironde (5 Janvier 2006)

bonjour

je vais bientot m'acheter un souris bluethooth mais faut il un logiciel particulier pour la reconnaissance ou alors elle se fait automatiquement ( j'ai un emac G4 1 ghz osx.3.10)???.
merci d'avance pour vos reponses .


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Quelle souris ?


----------



## charliegironde (6 Janvier 2006)

c'est une souris apple wireless ( la meme que la filaire d'origine).


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Alors, il faut juste Panther ou Tiger


----------



## charliegironde (6 Janvier 2006)

je n'arrive pas a voir si j'ai le bluethooth sur mon emac ( preférence systeme et ensuite ???); désolé mais je debute chez mac.


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

Non, c'est "Informations Système" dans :
/Applications/Utilitaires/Informations Système

Là, c'est dans : Matériel/Bluetooth


----------



## charliegironde (7 Janvier 2006)

merci golf pour ton aide mais malheureusement mon emac n'a pas l'option bluethooth . es ce qu'il existe un module bluethooth pour me permettre d'avoir des peripherique sans fil???
Informations matériel:

  Modèle d'ordinateur:	eMac
  Type de processeur:	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs:	1
  Vitesse du processeur:	1 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):	256 Ko
  Mémoire:	512 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:	133 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:	4.6.4f1
  Numéro de série:	VM3451WMQ4F


----------



## laurent1 (7 Janvier 2006)

le plus compatible c'est le DBT-120 D-link... 
Tu peux le reflasher comme un module interne mac et c'est un dongle usb. J'en ai un sur mon G5 et mon pbook, a un module d'origine btooth: pas de différence du tout entre les 2!! et lave tes dents elles sont bleus.... ( ok... moyen bof moins, je sorts)


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux le reflasher ...


On évite la notion de "flasher" ou "reflasher" de prime abord ! Si on a affaire à un(e) débutant(e) c'est rédhibitoire :mouais:


Cette clé BT spécifique est dispo sur l'AppleStore dans "Accessoires pour Mac" : "AirPort & sans fil" : "Adaptateur Bluetooth USB D-Link DBT-120".
Elle est opérationnelle telle quelle 


Dispo aussi chez macosx86


----------



## charliegironde (7 Janvier 2006)

merci GOLF , c'est claire , precis et je vais tout de suite en acheter un .
a+ sur le forum

petit a petit mes dents sont moins bleues ( laurent 1 )


----------



## Cammy (18 Janvier 2006)

Coucou

J'ai un petit soucis avec mon clavier Apple Bluethooh.
J'ai lu le manuel, j'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple mais la page est en anglais...
Voila, je n'arrive pas a jumeler le clavier ! Cela peut sembler bete mais j'y arrive pas.
Il me demande de tapper un code et d'appuyer sur la touche retour.
Je le fais mais il me dit la tentative de jumelage a echoué !

Enfin la touche retour c'est bien celle au dessus d'Enter ?


PS : J'ai mis des piles neuves


----------



## Cammy (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon enfaite je viens d'apprendre que la touche enter est la touche retour lol


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

Si vous êtes propriétaire du clavier bluetooh apple standard (le blanc très compact) pourriez-vous répondre à mes deux questions:

- quand vous basculez l'interrupteur la led verte clignotte-t-elle indéfiniment?
- quand le clavier est mis sous tension la led sur la touche majuscule s'allume-t-elle si le clavier n'est pas reconnu?

Comme mon clavier ne se jumelle plus et que les seules constations visuelles sont celles que je vous décrits,je me permets de vous posez ces deux questions avant d'appeler l'appecare

A ce propos est-il vrai que l'applecare couvre aussi le clavier et la souris sans fils achetée au même moment?


----------



## da capo (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai eu le même souci (avant de ranger définitivement le BT dans les technologies pénibles et improductives ).
J'ai trouvé la solution sur macosxhints mais cela remonte à un moment maintenant...
une bonne recherche et je me rappelle qu'il faut effacer un fichier (en mode root) pour forcer la machine à recréer le jumelage.

Bonne recherche


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - quand vous basculez l'interrupteur la led verte clignotte-t-elle indéfiniment?


pas indéfiniment(voir aide mac " clavier"ourquoi la diode de votre clavier ou souris BT clignote-t-elle?


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - quand le clavier est mis sous tension la led sur la touche majuscule s'allume-t-elle si le clavier n'est pas reconnu?


Non(j'ai essayé de désactiver le BT, la LED ne s'allume pas)

Voir aussi:
Préférences système>Bluetooth...
l'assistant réglage
L'état des piles ..
@ ++


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Janvier 2006)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> pas indéfiniment(voir aide mac " clavier"ourquoi la diode de votre clavier ou souris BT clignote-t-elle?
> ...


Je ne vois pas où se trouve cette "aide apple"
ca me rassure que tant que le clavier n'est pas reconnu par le bluetooh la led "mjuscules" n'est pas allumée

mais pourquoi mon clavier ne veut-il plus se connecter alors que les piles sont ok , que la clé Bluetooh D-link fonctionne correctement vu que mon portable pas loin de mon mac est reconnu lui??


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois pas où se trouve cette "aide apple"


Barre des menus >Aide>Aide mac (ou pomme? )mot clef clavier


----------



## dominia (22 Janvier 2006)

Hello,

J'ai un souci avec mon clavier Apple Bluetooth.

Je viens d'installer Tiger, je pense plutôt a une coïncidence et pas moyen de reconnecter le claiver, la souris, ça c'est fait tout seul.

Sur le clavier, le voyant LED derrière s'allume et clignote par contre les touches ne fonctionne pas (le voyant de la touche majuscule ne fonctionne pas).
J'ai essayé de le synchroniser, l'ordi à l'air de le voir mais je ne peux rien taper dessus donc la synchro ne s'effectue pas.

J'ai changé les piles, essaye de synchroniser, rien n'y fait... Je  ne sais plus quoi faire.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée, déjà rencontrer le problème ? Je suis bein embeter je ne peux plus utiliser mon ordinateur.

dominia


----------



## pifise (25 Janvier 2006)

dominia a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai un souci avec mon clavier Apple Bluetooth.
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous! Je suis tout nouveau dans le monde du Mac   et j'ai exactement le même problème que dominia pour faire fonctionner mon clavier sans fil   La souris sans fil apple s'est installée en 1 seconde, mais pr le clavier il faut taper un code de 6 chiffres et appuyer sur la touche retour... Mais comme le dit dominia la touche caps lock ne s'allumant pas je ne peux rien saisir sur le clavier! Help


----------



## pifise (27 Janvier 2006)

up, histoire que la question ne reste pas sans réponse


----------



## oryclama (17 Février 2006)

Hello,
je voudrais savoir s'il y a un cd d'instal avec les souris bluetooth ? Pour la mienne je ne peux pas savoir tout avait été configuré avant que je n'ai mon mac... et dans le carton du G5 il y avait la souris et le clavier bluetooth "en vrac" sans cd d'instal ou quoi que ce soit ... aujourd'hui je voudrais la donner à un pote --- mais il ne peut pas l'installer, d'où ma question : existe-t-il un driver pour l'installer ? HELP


----------



## richard-deux (19 Février 2006)

Concernant ton clavier et ta souris sur ton G5, il n'y a pas besoin de cd d'installation.

La configuration se fait par "Assistant réglages Bluetooth" qui se trouve dans le dossier "utilitaires".

C'est donc très simple.  

En revanche, je ne comprends pas la suite de ta question!!!  

Si tu as une souris Bluetooth Mac et que tu souhaites la donner à un ami qui a un Mac, il suffit de suivre la configuration que j'écris au dessus.
Il n'y a pas besoin de cd d'installation.  

Explique un peu mieux ton problème de souris (quelle modèle) et quel est l'ordinateur de ton pote (Mac ou PC)?


----------



## oryclama (2 Mars 2006)

Merci richarddeux de m'avoir répondu après avoir transmis ! voici ce que la personne me dit c'est déprimant !!! et folklo :hein: 
_"Après avoir franchi un grand pas (du fait d'avoir mis 2 piles dans 
la souris !!!) je rencontre un nouveau problème de jumelage 
entre l'ordinateur et la souris. Cela se fait automatiquement lors 
de la configuration d'un appareil bluetooth mais il semblerait 
aussi qu'il faille supprimer le jumelage avec un ordinateur pour 
pouvoir en faire un autre. la question est donc : vous êtes vous 
servi de la souris, auquel cas jumelage il y a eu avec votre 
ordinateur . Avez vous dans ce cas supprimé le jumelage avant 
de vous libérer de la souris? Si non je pense que la petite bête va 
devoir faire un nouvel aller-retour. merci de m'éclairer. A bientôt"_
Wouaou pour les piles j'avais même pas pensé à lui dire --- ça me semblait tellement - comment dire - logique que la bébête ne fonctionnait pas au chocolat que ... bref, c'est le reste qui me laisse perplexe... Il ne me semblait pas qu'il y avait des codes  ou des problèmes de jumelage avec les souris ... avec les téléphones ect oui mais les souris - :mouais: "savais - pas" 
Que peut on faire car elle veut me la renvoyer et que je la rembourse   
Merci pour vos réponses
ciao


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mars 2006)

oryclama a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me semblait pas qu'il y avait des codes  ou des problèmes de jumelage avec les souris ... avec les téléphones ect oui mais les souris - :mouais: "savais - pas"


La souris porte un nom, chez moi c'est souris de richard mais je peux supprimer le jumelage.

Alors maintenant à savoir si sur un autre que le sien on peut, je ne sais pas. :mouais: 

Sinon dans "préférence" ->" Bluetooth" -> choisir "appareil" et cliquer sur le nom de la souris puis "supprimer le jumelage".

Il suffira alors de reconfigurer la souris en allant dans l'"Assistant réglages Bluetooth".


----------



## richard-deux (2 Mars 2006)

oryclama a dit:
			
		

> la question est donc : vous êtes vous
> servi de la souris, auquel cas jumelage il y a eu avec votre
> ordinateur . Avez vous dans ce cas supprimé le jumelage avant
> de vous libérer de la souris? Si non je pense que la petite bête va
> devoir faire un nouvel aller-retour. merci de m'éclairer. A bientôt



Finalement après réflexion, tu aurais du supprimer le jumelage via ton propre ordinateur.  

Cette personne a raison.


----------



## oryclama (2 Mars 2006)

Merci encore de me dépatouiller tout cela si vite  
bon et bien la souris va refaire un allée et retour :rose: car effectivement je n'avais pas pensé à supprimer le jumelage de mon côté... et ça ne marcherait pas si elle donnait à la configuration de la souris le même nom que ma configuration à moi ? Je sais pas si je suis très claire  

Enfin donc si j'ai bien compris on ne peut pas faire autement - il faut que je récupère la souris que je fasse la manipe de "déjumelage" et là hop je lui renvoie et elle peut l'installer pénard c'est ça ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Mars 2006)

il est probable que la souris conserve dans sa petite mémoire de souris, le nom ou le numéro de série du Mac avec laquelle on l'a mariée. Et comme ces petites bêtes sont fidèles, elle refuse un mariage forcé avec un autre Mac tant que le divorce du premier n'a pas été prononcé.

Donc retour de la bébête chez toi, suppression du jumelage (n'oublies pas les piles) et réexpédition dans sa nouvelle famile d'accueil.


----------



## golf (6 Mars 2006)

Suite de ce fil : Clavier et souris BT Apple [3]... ​


----------

